# 7month old Vis crying his eyes out every morning !!



## ImmyPhillips (May 18, 2020)

Hello, 

so we’ve had Bailey since he was 9 weeks old, he cried in the morning for about two weeks after we got him (he is in a crate in our kitchen). However then stopped, usually he is just home with mum. However now that dad, me (18)and Issy(20) are home he has started crying every morning from around 6:00, it started at 8 then every morning it’s been going back, this has been happening now for 5 weeks. He goes on two long walks(40-1hr) every day and we still do training throughout the day for mental stimulation. We don’t know what to do as when me and Issy go back to uni and dad goes back to work, my mum won’t be able to cope with getting up that early, on her own, he usually sleeps at 8 on the sofa with mum and dad and has no problem going in his crate.He used to sleep till 10 before lockdown. Any advice or suggestions, we can’t keep going down to him ???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As these pups get older, they need less sleep. Maybe he's just not tired at 5 am. I would try to keep him up a little later at night.
Has anyone let him in bed with them, when he gets up early. If so he is probably doing it, to get in some bed time.


----------



## ImmyPhillips (May 18, 2020)

texasred said:


> As these pups get older, they need less sleep. Maybe he's just not tired at 5 am. I would try to keep him up a little later at night.
> Has anyone let him in bed with them, when he gets up early. If so he is probably doing it, to get in some bed time.


Hi, 
He never comes upstairs, so no, we just don’t know how we can get him to go to sleep.


----------



## Felice (Apr 2, 2020)

ImmyPhillips said:


> Hello,
> 
> so we’ve had Bailey since he was 9 weeks old, he cried in the morning for about two weeks after we got him (he is in a crate in our kitchen). However then stopped, usually he is just home with mum. However now that dad, me (18)and Issy(20) are home he has started crying every morning from around 6:00, it started at 8 then every morning it’s been going back, this has been happening now for 5 weeks. He goes on two long walks(40-1hr) every day and we still do training throughout the day for mental stimulation. We don’t know what to do as when me and Issy go back to uni and dad goes back to work, my mum won’t be able to cope with getting up that early, on her own, he usually sleeps at 8 on the sofa with mum and dad and has no problem going in his crate.He used to sleep till 10 before lockdown. Any advice or suggestions, we can’t keep going down to him ???


Hi,
Does a little puppy sleep all along in a crate far away from all family? in a kitchen? Do I understand you right?


----------



## ImmyPhillips (May 18, 2020)

Felice said:


> Hi,
> Does a little puppy sleep all along in a crate far away from all family? in a kitchen? Do I understand you right?


Hello, he gets put in the crate at anywhere between 10:30 -12 o’clock at night then at 5 or 6 o clock in the morning he gets let out to go to the toilet and then he is allowed to roam around downstairs. We don’t let him out at night as he bites the skirting boards and the sofas.


----------



## Felice (Apr 2, 2020)

ImmyPhillips said:


> Hello, he gets put in the crate at anywhere between 10:30 -12 o’clock at night then at 5 or 6 o clock in the morning he gets let out to go to the toilet and then he is allowed to roam around downstairs. We don’t let him out at night as he bites the skirting boards and the sofas.


I see...that's reasonable. So at 5-6 am he goes to the toilet...not for a long walk....and starts crying not in the crate? But roaming on the first floor? Just asking to make sure I understand everything correctly...If this is so...I can describe my experience. When my puppy was that little I really had to get up at 6 am and to go for a long walk with her...for 1,5 - 2 hours minimum. Then she was quiet till the evening...no midday walking...Then I started to get up + 15 min later every week...But for that purpose I allowed her to sleep next to me these 15 min...she was very happy about it) I don't know how you can arrange it...Anyway...when she was one year we could sleep normally up to 8-9 am. And now she can wait 24 hours). Puppies need to walk when they get up in the morning...not just a toilet...as soon as they get up they are full of energy and not yet patient enough to wait for two more hours...


----------



## Felice (Apr 2, 2020)

Felice said:


> I see...that's reasonable. So at 5-6 am he goes to the toilet...not for a long walk....and starts crying not in the crate? But roaming on the first floor? Just asking to make sure I understand everything correctly...If this is so...I can describe my experience. When my puppy was that little I really had to get up at 6 am and to go for a long walk with her...for 1,5 - 2 hours minimum. Then she was quiet till the evening...no midday walking...Then I started to get up + 15 min later every week...But for that purpose I allowed her to sleep next to me these 15 min...she was very happy about it) I don't know how you can arrange it...Anyway...when she was one year we could sleep normally up to 8-9 am. And now she can wait 24 hours). Puppies need to walk when they get up in the morning...not just a toilet...as soon as they get up they are full of energy and not yet patient enough to wait for two more hours...


...Or you can try to play with him at least 15 min, at home, with a toy...Then give him a toy with treats inside, or peanut butter...or chew toy...he will be busy and tired, and then will fall asleep again. I gave my puppy the one like here the second toy: Best Toys for Vizsla. STUNNING Real Comparison 2020


----------



## ImmyPhillips (May 18, 2020)

Felice said:


> I see...that's reasonable. So at 5-6 am he goes to the toilet...not for a long walk....and starts crying not in the crate? But roaming on the first floor? Just asking to make sure I understand everything correctly...If this is so...I can describe my experience. When my puppy was that little I really had to get up at 6 am and to go for a long walk with her...for 1,5 - 2 hours minimum. Then she was quiet till the evening...no midday walking...Then I started to get up + 15 min later every week...But for that purpose I allowed her to sleep next to me these 15 min...she was very happy about it) I don't know how you can arrange it...Anyway...when she was one year we could sleep normally up to 8-9 am. And now she can wait 24 hours). Puppies need to walk when they get up in the morning...not just a toilet...as soon as they get up they are full of energy and not yet patient enough to wait for two more hours...


Great, okay thank you tomorrow Bail will get a walk as soon as he’s crying and we will let him sleep at the bottom of the bed just for 15 minutes. Thank you for your help !!


----------



## Felice (Apr 2, 2020)

ImmyPhillips said:


> Great, okay thank you tomorrow Bail will get a walk as soon as he’s crying and we will let him sleep at the bottom of the bed just for 15 minutes. Thank you for your help !!


Great! I hope this will also work for your dog!)


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

My 6 month old male lays around sleeping on/off from 6pm on. We lock him in his cage at 10pm. At 5:30 I get up to take him to pee. Afterwards I sit on the couch and he goes back to sleep on my legs. He can sleep for hours. It’s 10:41am right now. He’s sleeping on me. If he lays around all morn he will be go,go,go all afternoon.
The only time he lays around and naps is if I’m on the couch and he can lay on my leg. If I don’t sit , he will pave the house all day long. He doesn’t nap in his cage all day on his own.

when he was younger I let him out for 1 hour of play and then back in his cage for a 2 hour nap. I did this for 2 months. Never more than 5 mins of whining before he’d fall asleep

maybe your dog isn’t spending enough time in his cage all day long?

As for walks? I don’t think they count as exercise for a Vizsla. I toss the ball for an hour 1-2x a day. Make him run . Or 2-3 hours at a dog park. He never stops moving the whole 2-3 hours. Just slows down as he tires. These dogs take hours of running to tire. 1-2 hours of walking I don’t think does anything for a young dog.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

ImmyPhillips said:


> Hello,
> 
> so we’ve had Bailey since he was 9 weeks old, he cried in the morning for about two weeks after we got him (he is in a crate in our kitchen). However then stopped, usually he is just home with mum. However now that dad, me (18)and Issy(20) are home he has started crying every morning from around 6:00, it started at 8 then every morning it’s been going back, this has been happening now for 5 weeks. He goes on two long walks(40-1hr) every day and we still do training throughout the day for mental stimulation. We don’t know what to do as when me and Issy go back to uni and dad goes back to work, my mum won’t be able to cope with getting up that early, on her own, he usually sleeps at 8 on the sofa with mum and dad and has no problem going in his crate.He used to sleep till 10 before lockdown. Any advice or suggestions, we can’t keep going down to him ???


I went thru all of that almost 60 years ago.with my first one when Vizslas where "a what?". Then I got lucky....got another one and started to get up one hour early, every day, just to take them in a 10 mile bike ride before going to work and on another after work. Today, at 85, I take (drive - live in City) my two 3 years old to open fields every day at 5:00 AM and 7:30 PM. I walk 4 miles...they run 20.....they are well behaved the rest of the day......My Vizslas are both re-homes and come from people that did not understand that Vizslas need a lot...and I mean a LOT of exercise...walks on a leash are just not enough. Also...My Vizslas were also ALWAYS part of the family...no crates ever.


----------

